

Ask HN: How do I find a designer for my side project? - wengzilla

I've been working on a side project called Avid (www.avid.io/playlists/billboard100) for almost 5 months now and I'm looking for a designer to help me step up the look of the site. It's a website that revolves around creating better playlists for YouTube and making it easier for bloggers/users to create "channels" for others to watch.<p>I'd love to find a designer to partner with to build out this project for fun, but I have no idea where to look. Do people normally go to Dribbble? Meetups?<p>Would love to hear your thoughts!<p>Best,
Ed
======
lcwarrin
I'm interested in discussing your project. Please check out my portfolio at
www.lwgraphicandwebdesign.com. . Also, there are many places to find
designers: behance, sortfolio,dribble, and twitter are a few great places to
start. I hope this helped! -Loryn

